

Lego Store Detains Boy, 11, for Being Too Young to Shop Alone - DiabloD3
http://www.freerangekids.com/lego-store-detains-boy-11-for-being-too-young-to-shop-alone/

======
PhantomGremlin
How times have changed. I was a "free range" kid in Manhattan at age 11. A
$0.20 token got you almost anywhere in the NYC area. Another $0.20 token got
you back home.

